
Apple needs to stop comparing iPad to PC - atomlib
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3437441/apple-needs-to-stop-comparing-ipad-to-pc.html
======
RickSanchez2600
In some schools they require an iPad for the ebook app that schools use for
books and other things. It does not run on the PC. So Apple has a lock-in
there.

People are stopping buying PCs for mobile devices like smart phones and
tablets.

------
donarb
That's rich seeing as how Microsoft is comparing the Surface to a Mac Book
using their spokesman "Mac Book".

